# 1989 Bridgestone MB-3



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

headset- Tange Levin. there are many others. i had luck w/ teh tange... not the lightest but really, 35grs more in the headset won't make you slower.

BB is totally dependable on crankset. a square taper, xt quality UN 7# will disappear discreetly inside the frame and won't give you trouble. now which length spindle is totally dependable on crankset.


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, I've been a road biker for a long time, but I've started volunteering and one of the projects is building mountain bike trails, so I'm excited to get into mountain biking. I love vintage bicycles so I looked up to see what kind of quality bike I could get for a reasonable price. I got it down to Bridgestone and Specialized, snagged the first Bridgestone I could find on Craig's List, (they don't seem to pop up too much around here), and it wasn't a basement sitter. This bike was used, abused, and sat in a shed exposed to the weather. Still, it's in decent shape but needs some work. I'm having the frame and fork powder coated. I'm here mainly to get advice on parts. 

First thing I'm trying to decide on is a headset and bottom bracket. From looking, sealed cartridge bearings seem to be the way to go, but I'm only familiar with road bike stuff. I'm not sure if mountain bikes use different parts. It has a Tange Falcon headset now, pretty worn out. I think the bottom bracket is a Shimano Deore, at least the cranks are, with biopace chainrings. It has a little play in it, and since I'm rebuilding the bike, I'm thinking replacement would be the best way to go. 

Any advice would be appreciated, and I will eventually get pictures up. Thanks.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Pretty much what he said. Just measure the existing BB spindle length and stick with that, assuming nothing's obviously wrong clearance or chainline-wise. Probably, it will be 122mm or greater, which is not a common size for new bikes - you may have to have a shop order it or find one online.

Note also that UN-7x BBs are out of production, so you'll either have to track one down or go with UN-5x, which are still available. I recently used one on an MB-2 buildup, along with the Tange Levin, and both work great.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The BB spindle should have a code on it - this page has a table where you can use that to find the length http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html

I found that speedgoat.com has a good selection of sealed BB's. I should have one arriving here today. http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=125481&cat=25&brand=226 or http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=118491&cat=25&brand=226 for a less expensive model.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

cegrover said:


> Probably, it will be 122mm or greater, which is not a common size for new bikes - you may have to have a shop order it or find one online.


Actually 122 is still used on a lot of low-end OEM cranksets and as such most LBS will have basic SHIMANO units in stock - they run about $10-15 and whilst not anything special will last a couple years or so of average use, less hassle than the open bearing unit that would have originally been used in this bike.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I only mention this cause I really won't need it. I have a new in box Tange Levin 1" headset. I only mounted the crown race, but removed it without a hitch. They aren't expensive to begin with, but nice for what they are. I'd happily barter with you, sounds like you may have a few roadie bits about. Heck, I'd even just send it to you if it comes down to it, just want it used, and others here have gifted me a thing or two, so I'd happily pay it forward. 

Bought it for a project ('51 Colson), turns out I needed a BMX 1", so it sits in a box, not likely to get much love in this modern world

PM me if it's of interest, and have fun with your project! Welcome to the dirt


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I'll start with the headset since it is out. The bottom bracket is coming out this weekend because I don't have the tools. From searching around I found two different versions of the Tange Levin, CDS and NJS. The NJS is a little more expensive, the only difference I can tell is the NJS has aluminum cups and is 121 grams compared to the 145 CDS version. There is an NJS version on ebay but it is advertised as full chromoly and 145 grams. Do they have their information wrong?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

jdearing17 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll start with the headset since it is out. The bottom bracket is coming out this weekend because I don't have the tools. From searching around I found two different versions of the Tange Levin, CDS and NJS. The NJS is a little more expensive, the only difference I can tell is the NJS has aluminum cups and is 121 grams compared to the 145 CDS version. There is an NJS version on ebay but it is advertised as full chromoly and 145 grams. Do they have their information wrong?


NJS is a different size standard, unless you have a Japanese track bike, it's doubtful you'll use one. 

Not saying it's only used on them, but you'll need the standard version.


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good news! I went to the local bike shop today and had them strip my frame the rest of the way. They ended up not charging me for it and even sold me a NOS Shimano 105 headset for $32.50! The bottom bracket spindle was 122.5mm and cost me $15. Pictures to come!


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Today I ordered my crankset: a Shimano FC-M442. 22-32-44 Chainrings. The guy at the bike shop said this is the best they make in square taper nowadays. Also picked up a new cassette, a Shimano CS-HG50. 12-14-16-18-21-24-28.

I started talking to the guy about wheels, and he said that finding a good 7 speed wheel today is kind of hard. I can get decent hubs, but the wheel also comes with a no name rim and spokes. I'm trying to decide if custom building some wheels with NOS parts would be worth the extra cash.

Here's a link to my flickr set:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/terminal_fidelity/sets/72157616255701657/


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

By chance does anyone know what the clamp diameter on the front derailleur is? It's a Shimano Deore FD-MT62 if that helps any... I'm thinking that all Bridgestone mountain bikes use the same diameter but I'm not sure, I don't know if it depends on the tubing. If it does, mine uses Ishiwata 4130 triple-butted. Thanks.


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, It's done!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a good rider..nice job.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

nice that it get's ridden! do you have those cranks on a 122.5mm spindle? they are meant for 110-113mm spindles thus your chain line and "q-factor" wouldn't be perfect with a 122mm spindle...


----------



## jdearing17 (Feb 7, 2006)

113mm bb. my lbs sold me a 122.5 mm because it was the original size, and I guess they didn't think about it, for at the same time I ordered the crank. It was way off with the 122.5, so I took it back and had them fix it, no charge of course. 

This was my first build/restoration, it's really great to have it finished and riding.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

speachless.


----------

